# M. stelzneri vivarium with fake rocks



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Part of frog room 2.0 involved building a new enclosure for my group of Melanophryniscus stelzneri. I finally got them into it today.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful frogs and tank. If you ever decide to manufacture those rocks hit me up. They give an amazing detail and contrast.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice zack. any water feature at all?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice bb toads. I had originally planned on having these in my first viv but am now going with an auratus.

How they doing without a water feature? I hear they live near streams.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Beautiful viv Zach ha ha and toads,couple of beginner questions how did you make the rocks,they are really good? and the moss we have it over here in Engalnd,what temperature will it cope with will it do well in a dart viv?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

The rocks are made of foam and drylok. I'm working with a construction journal/how-to for JoshsFrogs.com - it should be finished in a week or so.
IME, as long as the toads have a wet place to 'drink' via their patch, they do quite well. I only provide them with anything deeper than 1/2'' when I am trying to breed them. They are very clumsy in water.
This particular moss is the dried 'sheet moss' that Josh sells. It comes back and does well for me in vivaria. I have no idea if it's the same moss you are thinking of.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting, im really looking forward to seeing the drylok how to guide when you finish it.

It may just be me, but the rocks look like they are more of a bluish hue in these pictures verses the picture you posted in the other thread a week ago. Im probably just crazy though.


----------



## madran2 (Mar 22, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys!
> 
> The rocks are made of foam and drylok. I'm working with a construction journal/how-to for JoshsFrogs.com - it should be finished in a week or so.
> IME, as long as the toads have a wet place to 'drink' via their patch, they do quite well. I only provide them with anything deeper than 1/2'' when I am trying to breed them. They are very clumsy in water.
> This particular moss is the dried 'sheet moss' that Josh sells. It comes back and does well for me in vivaria. I have no idea if it's the same moss you are thinking of.


Thankyou Zach very greatful,one little question what is drylok? l am sure this is the same moss we have here tis so distinctive,great viv mate
Stu


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Drylok is a latex-based masonry sealant:
UGL - DRYLOK® Masonry - Masonry Waterproofer

I noticed the rocks look a little bluish in the pictures, too - no idea why. Probably has something to do with my horribly photography skills.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> Drylok is a latex-based masonry sealant:
> UGL - DRYLOK® Masonry - Masonry Waterproofer
> 
> I noticed the rocks look a little bluish in the pictures, too - no idea why. Probably has something to do with my horribly photography skills.


Okay. I was thinking that it could just be the lighting or camera after I asked the question. Ive been trying to get pictures of painted cement in my 40 gallon thats finally almost done and its really hard to get a picture where the colors match what im seeing 100%.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Been waiting for your tank awhile  Whole enclosure will be highly appreciated


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

You got that construction journal for the rocks yet? Can't wait!


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

That tank looks great!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

heatfreakk3 said:


> You got that construction journal for the rocks yet? Can't wait!


 I got roped into doing a 138g vivarium for a client, so I need to finish that up first


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Awww! Lol. Well I have had an idea for a background, so I'll do that. And do this next viv


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

One of the best vi'vs I've seen in awhile Zach, good work


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> I got roped into doing a 138g vivarium for a client, so I need to finish that up first


uh, pics of that one?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

VicSkimmr said:


> uh, pics of that one?


After it's done


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Zach, very well done

I am interested in some construction shots, so if you can take some with the next go round...?

Also, more FTS of the tank above.

Shawn


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> Zach, very well done
> 
> I am interested in some construction shots, so if you can take some with the next go round...?
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Very nicely done Zach. Love the rocks and the contrast with the green.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I really like the look you achieved, it's a break from tropical...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Phyllobates said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Very nicely done Zach. Love the rocks and the contrast with the green.


 I've got a complete series of construction shots from a similar vivarium, built for Chinese cave geckos. I'll be doing a nice how-to write up - it's just a matter of finding the time!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Finally finished the how-to video.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

good work Zach,huge thanks for the effort and time to do this,very much appreciated. Hmm alot easier than my current method
well done sir
Stu


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys!
> 
> The rocks are made of foam and drylok. I'm working with a construction journal/how-to for JoshsFrogs.com - it should be finished in a week or so.
> IME, as long as the toads have a wet place to 'drink' via their patch, they do quite well. I only provide them with anything deeper than 1/2'' when I am trying to breed them. They are very clumsy in water.
> This particular moss is the dried 'sheet moss' that Josh sells. It comes back and does well for me in vivaria. I have no idea if it's the same moss you are thinking of.


out of curiosity, what did you tint the drylock with?

Edit: just saw you posted a video


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

I've always loved the smooth rocks rather than the rough ones. Very nice! I'm going to try to build some smooth rocks and drylok them. You did use the grey drylok, right? Would you say when wet, percentage wise, how darker it gets when wet? It looks like it gets about 60% darker when wet. Thanks


----------

